# Ciao a tutti!



## No_Mas_Chenko (5 Settembre 2020)

Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Antonio e sono nuovo del forum. Sono appassionato di boxe e calcio, ovviamente tifosissimo del Milan. Mi sono innamorato dei colori rossoneri grazie al grande Rui Costa uno dei miei calciatori preferiti di sempre. Per quest’anno ho ottime sensazioni e la campagna acquisti mi sta esaltando! Dai che torniamo in champions! Buon Milan-Monza a tutti


----------



## Mika (5 Settembre 2020)

No_Mas_Chenko ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Antonio e sono nuovo del forum. Sono appassionato di boxe e calcio, ovviamente tifosissimo del Milan. Mi sono innamorato dei colori rossoneri grazie al grande Rui Costa uno dei miei calciatori preferiti di sempre. Per quest’anno ho ottime sensazioni e la campagna acquisti mi sta esaltando! Dai che torniamo in champions! Buon Milan-Monza a tutti



Benvenuto


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Settembre 2020)

No_Mas_Chenko ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Antonio e sono nuovo del forum. Sono appassionato di boxe e calcio, ovviamente tifosissimo del Milan. Mi sono innamorato dei colori rossoneri grazie al grande Rui Costa uno dei miei calciatori preferiti di sempre. Per quest’anno ho ottime sensazioni e la campagna acquisti mi sta esaltando! Dai che torniamo in champions! Buon Milan-Monza a tutti



benvenuto!


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Settembre 2020)

Benvenuto Antonio


----------



## Lambro (5 Settembre 2020)

Ciao e benvenuto!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Settembre 2020)

No_Mas_Chenko ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Antonio e sono nuovo del forum. Sono appassionato di boxe e calcio, ovviamente tifosissimo del Milan. Mi sono innamorato dei colori rossoneri grazie al grande Rui Costa uno dei miei calciatori preferiti di sempre. Per quest’anno ho ottime sensazioni e la campagna acquisti mi sta esaltando! Dai che torniamo in champions! Buon Milan-Monza a tutti



Benvenutoo


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Settembre 2020)

Benvenuto


----------

